# Oops - forgot to take levemir last night



## MarcLister (Dec 22, 2009)

As title I forgot to take my Novorapid last night. Should I just skip it or should I take it now?


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 22, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> As title I forgot to take my Novorapid last night. Should I just skip it or should I take it now?



Marc do you mean your levemir??

If you forgot your NR with your evening meal, what are your levels now?

If high maybe take a correction dose?

hope you feeling okay

Rossi


----------



## Shelb1uk (Dec 22, 2009)

Novorapid is fast acting and for meals, are your bloods high this morning? Do you mean you skipped your background insulin?

Sorry just tryign to get to the bottom of it


----------



## Einstein (Dec 22, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> As title I forgot to take my Novorapid last night. Should I just skip it or should I take it now?


 
Well if it was last night and we're 12 hours on, hopefully you didn't have too rough a night and your levels are back to normal this morning.

If it's your basal you missed (background) and you're on one shot a day, then I think the recommendation is to take 50% (or pro-rata) of the shot as soon as you can.

If it's your NovoRapid you missed, well, you're alive, hopefully your levels are ok, you've had breakfast and taken your insulin for that meal?


----------



## MarcLister (Dec 22, 2009)

D'oh. You can tell I'd just woken up. It was Levemir I missed.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2009)

I changed the title of the thread in case it confused people. I think I would do as Einstein said - just have a half dose and maybe a bit of extra NR with meals if I find my pre-meal levels are high.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 22, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I changed the title of the thread in case it confused people. I think I would do as Einstein said - just have a half dose and maybe a bit of extra NR with meals if I find my pre-meal levels are high.


 
Yep, the advise on levemir is generally to split the dose. I'm on a split dose anyway as it's effectiveness seems to drop significantly after 18 hours.

Check your levels and adjust as required, perhaps better to run slightly high today rather than over do it and risk hypos.


----------

